# Sugar in the morning hic hic hic..



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.

A bit wobbly on his pins.


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi..

Or how about this..


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

Do you search youtube all day ?

Loddy :roll:


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

loddy said:


> Do you search youtube all day ?
> 
> Loddy :roll:


Hi.

No I get them sent by the hundreds along with jokes from my diving buddies, Samaritans and friends . most are too risky for this forum though!.

Its what we do, life's too short to grow old and be miserable.. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

You should get out more


----------

